# Poop on butt = sad face



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

My malts seem to get poop stuck on them quite often. I clip them very short on their butts, but it just takes one strand of hair to latch on to the poop and presto - it's stuck. So here's my question: Why do they just sit there when they have poop stuck on them? They have the saddest look on their faces and they act like they're paralyzed and can't move. I think it's weird because I've seen pictures of other malts with things stuck on them yet they're walking around, but mine won't. Is this typical?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We always do a "butt check" at the door coming in the house. We say " Let's see" and 3 little tail go up in the air!!!
Sometimes one or more have to go to the sink for an, ummmmmm, adjustment :shocked: .

Happens, just check!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd say be happy that they don't move around!! My angelo once got the whole 'blob' of poo stuck to him. I was in the kitchen and he came in and sat on the floor next to my feet and when he got up I noticed a brown spot on the floor so I checked him and there it was :new_shocked: not a little dinglberry by any means!! I washed him up then went to check the living room and there were quite a few little brown spots where he had been sitting. Needless to say I had lots of cleaning up to do :biggrin:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo & Hannah only rarely get poopy butt. But I can tell you, I always know immediately. Boo will act like he's tramatized & embarressed,won't move at all once inside the door, just stands there & looks pitiful & glancing back at his butt. I can tell before he even gets back inside the door though because he walks strangely. Hannah is not quite as bad, she acts like she's mad at her butt. She does the worst thing possible & sits down & pouts.So I'd say your malts are acting pretty typical for that situation.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly gets poop stuck to her bum sometimes too. It happens more when her hair is longer. Whenever this happens she will not move either. She usually lays down or hides in some corner until I fix it. I feel so bad though because a few times it has happened when I have been at work. I know right away because she doesn't come greet me at the door. Then I have no idea how long she has had it stuck to her for. Poor baby


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Oct 10 2008, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648493


> Boo & Hannah only rarely get poopy butt. But I can tell you, I always know immediately. Boo will act like he's tramatized & embarressed,won't move at all once inside the door, just stands there & looks pitiful & glancing back at his butt. I can tell before he even gets back inside the door though because he walks strangely. Hannah is not quite as bad, she acts like she's mad at her butt. She does the worst thing possible & sits down & pouts.So I'd say your malts are acting pretty typical for that situation. [/B]


Ollie does the same as Boo! LOL!! Cracks me up. It's like it's the end of the world...


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

We call them "stickers." Cadeau constantly gets poo stuck on his coat. Part of it is his long coat. When it happens he runs to me. I have learned to pay attention to him being extra clingy. He comes over and sits at my feet or asks me to pick him up. He knows mommy will fix the problem when she finaly figures out what it is. 

I use those flushable toddler wipes to take it out. A friend of mine says to grab the hair and shake it three times, often it will fall from that motion.


----------



## junosowner (Mar 24, 2008)

It doesn't botther Juno one bit. After his deposit, it's business as usual which is why I always do a butt check and wipe with baby wipes regardless. Otherwise, I'd have poo spots all over my condo!


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Dini gets a few dingles or stragglers hanging on when she walks through the door. Only problem is, she tells us by doing a butt scoot on her bottom and drags herself around the floor! YUCK!!! :huh: So we always do a bottom check and wipe her with baby wipes before we let her run around the house. Also, I have our groomers clip/ shave her "area" where it comes out so that we don't have coat stragglers. My husband laughingly calls it her "brazillian" shave!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*It sounds like we all have the same problem. LOL

London also will sit down outside if she has poo stuck on her, and she will also stand and stare at her butt over and over again until I clean her up. Sometimes it just gets stuck on her hair (even though she is clipped short in her "area"), and other times (more commonly)...she has ingested a strand of my hair, and the poo comes out, but part of my hair strand is still in there...ewwww. So I have to pull it out. LOL

Isn't it gross how we have such gorgeous white dogs who have so many yucky things about them?! lol*


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoey does that too. She even gets the sad help me face. If she goes potty and just sits down in the yard and refuses to move I know she needs assistance. I keep an old comb on my parch and one in my doggy go bag. I found if I take the come I can usually pop that poo right out with no mess. If there's any trace of it I use a baby wipe and it's gone LOL I did just use the baby wipes and then half the time we had to do a butt wash. The comb works great! 
The things we do for these babies!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (graceandmartin @ Oct 10 2008, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648518


> Dini gets a few dingles or stragglers hanging on when she walks through the door. Only problem is, she tells us by doing a butt scoot on her bottom and drags herself around the floor! YUCK!!! :huh: So we always do a bottom check and wipe her with baby wipes before we let her run around the house.[/B]


If I don't catch Mia in time she tries to fix the problem herself she will scoot. :smilie_tischkante: 

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 10 2008, 03:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648532


> *and other times (more commonly)...she has ingested a strand of my hair, and the poo comes out, but part of my hair strand is still in there...ewwww. So I have to pull it out. LOL
> 
> Isn't it gross how we have such gorgeous white dogs who have so many yucky things about them?! lol*[/B]


Cody thinks the world has ended and actually squat down and walks squatting until I fix him. KCee just had it happen to him the other day I heard him yelping and I ran to him and he had one of my hairs and a bit of poop dangling from it and it terrified him!! :smheat: When I pulled it out he cried?? :bysmilie:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE


> Cody thinks the world has ended and actually squat down and walks squatting until I fix him. KCee just had it happen to him the other day I heard him yelping and I ran to him and he had one of my hairs and a bit of poop dangling from it and it terrified him!! :smheat: When I pulled it out he cried?? :bysmilie:
> [/B]


*Well how would you like it if someone pulled a strand of hair from your backside? LOL I'm sure it doesn't hurt, but I can almost promise it feels "weird" to them. *


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia is a HOOT when this happens!! A few weeks ago I was upstairs getting ready for work when I hear Mia downstairs crying! I freaked out and ran down stairs to find her front paws on the first step and she looked so sad! I tried getting her to walk up the stairs and she wouldnt budge! I went down to grab her and looked at her butt and sure enough! A piece of poop stuck on her butt!!!  :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Pretty normal!!

Max and Rocky rarely have dirty butts any more, but when they do, they do seem really upset by it. Dino had one this morning upon our return from Washington. Did not bother him one little bit!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

As far as Jazz is concerned, having a poopy butt is the end of the world. Immediately after he poos, he'll start to walk forward. If he has a dangler, he immediately jumps and cries and then sits down and looks completely pathetic. He will not budge to save his soul. I have to go pick him up and carry him into the wash sink to clean him up. Once done, he acts like nothing in the world happened. He's like this with anything that gets stuck in his fur. The other night he managed to pick up a slug from the lawn and it stuck to one of his front feet and got tangled in his hair. You'd have thought it was killing him with the fuss he made! I went over and worked it out and then everything was alright in his world again. He's such a funny little guy.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I took Luna to the park a few weeks ago and she had a little bit of loose stool PLUS it got stuck - I realised and tried to pull it out put managed to get it everywhere :new_shocked: :smscare2: IT WAS NASTY! 
Poor Luna had to continue walking around the park (towards home) with a GIANT patch of bright nasty coloured Poo stuck to her butt - nobody wanted to see her at all :HistericalSmiley: 

We got that cleaned up soon as we got home - BUTT bath!

She does tend to get stuff stuck - she lets me know by coming over and sitting near me - she also walks funny :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee always does a little wiggle of her rear and tail to fling anything left on her. If it doesn't come off she stays outside until it dries and I comb it out. This actually makes a lot less of a mess than using a baby wipe for me.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

same here. pretty common, it seems  the buttercup will just stand there looking pathetic giving me that "omg will you flippin' HELP ME OUT????" look... all i have to say is "do you need mommy to get the poo off your butt?" and she'll come running over to me and show me her butt. she's silly. 
and Squishy, we have the same thing... sometimes when the buttercup ingests something with a strand of my hair attached to it, she freaks out when i am pulling it out LOL i would guess it tickles and is kind of unsettling at the same time LOL

ann marie and the "don't make fun of my" butterbutt


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Tucker started walking around stiff-legged the other day when I took him out to go potty-and I thought I would have a mess to clean up-picked him up to check it out-and it was a dried leaf!!! It had him fooled! :HistericalSmiley: I pulled it off, but it took awhile to make him believe everything was O.K., since he didn't have to have baby wipes or a butt-bath! He just kept walking around, still stiff-legged looking confused.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

My Lexie does the same thing. Even if I call her. I always ask my groomer to make sure her "AREA" is cut short. It is funny but I am sure not to LEXIE. LOL


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Oct 10 2008, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648665


> As far as Jazz is concerned, having a poopy butt is the end of the world. Immediately after he poos, he'll start to walk forward. If he has a dangler, he immediately jumps and cries and then sits down and looks completely pathetic. He will not budge to save his soul. I have to go pick him up and carry him into the wash sink to clean him up. Once done, he acts like nothing in the world happened. He's like this with anything that gets stuck in his fur. The other night he managed to pick up a slug from the lawn and it stuck to one of his front feet and got tangled in his hair. You'd have thought it was killing him with the fuss he made! I went over and worked it out and then everything was alright in his world again. He's such a funny little guy.[/B]


How funny! I experienced the same thing with the "slug" hidden in the hairs of her paws! Not just once but twice! My goodness I had never seen slugs in our yard! The first time I found it was wiping the paws after coming inside the second time I had a little surprise slug in my bed! :w00t: Hubby forgot to wipe the paws. ....Oddly, never have seen them since then.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

How funny! This morning Tobi had this problem and he just kept running around the house in circles. Every once in a while he would stop and see if it was still there. I think he thought he could run away from the poo!  Finally after enjoying the show for a while I picked him up and helped him out.


----------

